# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Дети и карманные деньги

## Asteriks

*Когда я была ребёнком, то училась в школе за 7 км от дома. Каждый день родители давали мне деньги на обед в столовой. Это были мои деньги на расходы. А у Вас были/есть карманные деньги? Или у Ваших детей? Хорошо это или плохо?*

----------


## vova230

Да, были. Не большие, но были. Что-то порядка 5-10 копеек в день на пирожок. Ну плюс еще подаренные на день рождения. Но эти деньги собирались на велосипед.

Деньги нужны детям, и они должны понимать, что просто так деньги не достаются, поэтому не нужно давать большие суммы, но и излишне контролировать расходы этих карманных денег тоже не следует.

----------


## Asteriks

Мои дети о-о-о-чень любят деньги. Сдачу от покупок в магазине любят не отдать. И ещё кое-что вредное делают. Потому что не даю я им карманных денег, к папе отправляю. Советуйте уже что-нибудь, только знайте причину, по которой я им денег не даю: тратят на Интернет по телефону сли-и-ии-шком много.

----------


## Banderlogen

Все не забывается случай, когда я малой решил в газетном киоске купить журнал какой-то детский, не помню какой уже. Взял кошелек (да, у меня был кошелек) и пошел.
Продавщица, добрая душа, сверкнула свкользб своим всепроникающим взором и не стала продавать ничего, потому что, мол, кошелек я спер у родителей, ведь у нормальных детей доллары не водится.

----------


## Irina

У меня всегда были. Родители считали что лучше дать деньги самим, чем ребенок возьмет их без спроса. Я придерживалась того же в отношениях со своим сыном. Выдавала деньги сразу на неделю, распределяй сам. Сейчас он уже сам зарабатывает, иногда даже спасибо говорит за то, что научила его правильному обращению с деньгами.

----------


## Sanych

А у меня были редко. Копейки обычно )

----------


## BiZ111

Были. Немного. Но достаточно. Больше - я бы вырос мажором или в общем капризной свиньёй.

Нужно? Конечно нужно! Морожко купить, чупачупсы какие-нибудь на каникулах. 
В школе поесть.

Сейчас, наверное, приоритеты покупок изменились. Но я старомоден в таких понятиях

----------


## Irina

*15 правил обращения с деньгами, которые должны знать дети*

Дети и деньги – математика тут проста: с момента рождения и до окончания колледжа (института, университета) дети требуют постоянного вложения денег.

Для тех из нас, кто не может назвать себя обеспеченным, это оказывает постоянное и неослабевающее давление на семейный бюджет. Финансовые аспекты воспитания детей траты денег, которые бы вы в других обстоятельствах занесли бы в пенсионный фонд или купили бы жильё получше, или спортивную машину вашей мечты, или роскошный отпуск, тратятся на наборы Лего и визиты к педиатру, школьную форму и игрушки на Новый год, откладываются на колледж (институт), и поездку в Диснейленд…. и много еще на что.

Я не говорю всё это, чтобы очернить детей. У меня самого их двое, и деньги на самом деле ничто по сравнению с тем счастьем, что они приносят в нашу с женой жизнь. Но при всём при этом, данное счастье не опровергает тот факт, что с момента появления на свет – и, фактически, за месяцы до рождения ребенка (детей) – ваша роль как взрослого существенно меняется. Так же как и ваш семейный бюджет.

Теперь вы не только находитесь на крючке трат, измеряемых десятками тысяч долларов, на период как минимум в двадцать лет, но и у вас также появляется и новая обязанность учить ваших детей правильному обращению с деньгами, чтобы они вошли во взрослый финансовый мир людьми, чувствующими себя там, как дома, и у которых были бы здоровые взаимоотношения с финансами.

Вы, как родитель, являетесь первым и ключевым звеном в этом обучающем процессе.

Учить придётся многому. Понятно, что обращение с деньгами выглядит достаточно простой технологией, не требующей большой поддержки. В конце концов, вы же тратите деньги с самого детства, да и зарабатываете их уже как минимум несколько лет. Чему ж еще тут учиться, правда? И чему такому учить своих детей, чего бы вы уже не знали? Ну, если статистика еще является каким-то индикатором, много чему.

Вот для примера, хорошо ли выпускники школы понимают основы личных финансов. Американская общественная организация Jump$tart Coalition for Personal Financial Literacy выяснила, что едва ли 10% учеников смогли удовлетворительно ответить на вопросы по поводу личных финансов. Многие не имели представления как подводить баланс расходов и доходов. В итоге, больше половины учеников провалили тест по основам финансовой грамотности.

Да, взрослая жизнь требует четких знаний о личных финансах. Но это не значит, что вашему ребёнку потребуется докторская степень в анализе рынка ценных бумаг, или что вам придётся нанимать финансового советника для обучения вашего дошкольника. Но детям явно нужно больше информации, чтобы в будущем более эффективно управлять своими собственными финансами.

У детей имеются бесчисленные возможности услышать то, что говорят им родители, даже в те моменты, когда последние убеждены, что дети не услышали ни слова из того, что должны были. Более того, идея, которую вы проталкиваете, может быть не усвоена в первый раз. Или во второй. Или в восьмой. Но придёт момент, когда вы скажете то, что должны сказать в энный раз, и может быть благодаря тому тону, каким вы это скажете или настроению вашего ребёнка, или уже полученному им предыдущему опыту, всё то, что вы скажете, чудесным образом найдёт отклик в вашем ребёнке.

Конечно, вы можете и не узнать об этом в тот момент. Но вы узнаете, что это сработало, когда увидите ваши уроки в действии.

Возвращаясь с одной из футбольных игр моего сына примерно год назад, мы увидели яркую, бросающуюся в глаза, Ferrari, припаркованную неподалёку. Друг сына, которого мы подвозили домой, воскликнул: “Ух ты, тот парень такой богатый!” Мой сын, увлеченный портативной игрой, мельком взлянул на машину и ответил: “Не то, сколько денег ты тратишь, делает тебя богачом. Ты никогда не знаешь, может тот парень потратил все свои деньги на эту машину, и у него больше ничего нет. Так что он может вовсе и не богат“.

В данной ситуации мой сын поправил своего друга, высказав своё мнение о том, что является признаком богатства, а что нет, машинально, даже особо не задумываясь об этом. Слова были произнесены естественно и непринуждённо. Ребёнок доказал, что некоторые финансовые уроки, которые мы с женой ему объясняли, были усвоены.

О важности первого впечатления. Дети гораздо более восприимчивы, когда они еще маленькие, и у них еще пока отсутствует любой другой опыт (помимо внутрисемейного), который мог бы сформировать их мнение по тому или иному поводу до того, как это сделаете вы. Я не говорю, что вы не можете подкорректировать или убрать какие-либо привычки или представления, подобранные ими где-либо еще. Но когда дети превращаются в подростков, становится всё труднее и труднее достучаться до них.

В конечном счёте, целью вовсе не является формирование людей, ориентированных только лишь на материальные богатства… Цель – воспитать детей, которые впоследствие войдут во взрослую жизнь финансово подкованными и для которых не будут большой проблемой вопросы управления финансами – траты ли, сбережения, инвестиции или сдача налоговой декларации. Настоящим показателем вашего успеха будет являться то, что ваш ребёнок, уже взрослым, никогда не будет испытывать проблем с пониманием основ личных финансов. Это может оказаться гораздо более крупным наследием, чем то наследство, которое вы, быть может, оставите своим детям после себя.

Вот 15 правил, которых следует придерживаться:

1. Тратить деньги нужно только после того как вы их заработали.

2. Когда дети начинают просить родителей поехать в магазин игрушек, чтобы что-то купить, настало время рассмотреть вопрос о выделении детям карманных денег и обучении, как с ними обращаться.

3. Размер карманных денег не должен быть таким мизерным, что ребёнок будет чувствовать себя нищим среди сверстников, но и не должен быть таким большим, что ребёнок сможет позволить себе всё, что он хочет без должного финансового планирования.

4. Не нужно платить ребёнку деньги за хорошие оценки в школе или за помощь по дому. Ребёнок должен понять, что это является его вкладом в семью и семейную жизнь.

5. Хотя легальным возрастом для найма на работу является 16 лет, способствуйте тому, чтобы ребёнок, начиная где-то с 13-ти летнего возраста, уже начал задумываться о том как он мог бы подработать.

6. Направляйте ваших детей и давайте им советы по поводу финансов, но не диктуйте свою волю.

7. (Для детей от 16 лет) Неспособность каждый месяц поводить баланс своей дебетной карточки должна повлечь за собой лишение права пользования данной карточкой на неделю или больше.

8. Детям лучше тратить только 50% от денег из своей копилки. Как минимум половина суммы должна оставаться в копилке.

9. У детей должно быть право совершать свои финансовые ошибки, чтобы они могли на них учиться.

10. Когда вы хотите инвестировать для ребёнка деньги в ценные бумаги, дети должны понимать на самом базовом уровне, как работает компания. Было бы неплохо, если бы ребенок мог нарисовать простую картинку бизнес модели с помощью карандаша. (Также было бы неплохо, если бы эту картинку смогли нарисовать вы ).

11. Вам не нужно быть богатым, чтобы начать учить своих детей, как работает фондовый рынок.

12. Если у вас и вашего ребёнка разные взгляды на счёт того, куда нужно направлять деньги на благотворительность – оставьте это как есть.

13. Родители вовсе не обязаны откладывать каждую копейку, чтобы покрыть все будущие расходы на обучение ребёнка в ВУЗе. Нужно откладывать столько, сколько возможно в данной жизненной ситуации.

14. Лучшим подарком для ваших детей будет ваша собственная финансовая независимость в старости и отсутствие необходимости содержать вас.

15. А когда-то должен наступать и момент, чтобы сказать детям, что банк Мамы и Папы официально закрыт.

----------

